# hippie or not?



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

as usual im on a "counterculture" spree. Being born in 68' and of course the counterculture ideals i'm conditioned with, i come to this question..."Are we hippies or not?" On the bus or off? some refrences below to help define.
http://www.wowessays.com/dbase/ad1/aym234.shtml
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hippie
peace.....d

p.s.
not meant to agitate...


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

I am a pseudo hippie. I did a lot of hippie things. I wore some hippie clothes. I hung out with real hippies. I spoke/understood the hippy talk. But the reality is they had the best drugs and the lowest expectations in terms of what defined "success". Some of them were a bit smelly. I still know a few who are still true to the hippy lifestyle.

Am I/was I a hippy? No, but they were fun to watch.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

I like clean sheets...


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

I dislike labels. Besides, I can't choose between Conservative Deadhead or Liberal *******. Depends on what day it is, I guess. But definitely not a "hippie".


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

far out, man

sorry, you missed the bus unless you wore embroidered denim diapers at your commune

groovey


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

HIppy with a purpose and a life?


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

Need to see a picture, but that avatar may have already condemned you to hippiedom.

http://www.southparkquotes.com/themes/hippies-quotes.html


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

Not a hippy but I dig "green" things, energy especially. Only prob is it would take winning the lotto for me to live like hippie and have a net zero house, eat nothing but organic foods and produce/use my own biodeisel. Funny how the simplest things cost the most.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Not hippie. I was born too late for that, so I'm punk.


----------



## TeleMang (May 22, 2006)

Hippies with the internet?

Get right out of town!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

I was raised by hippies 'til my mom outgrew it and kicked my dad out of the house 'cause he wouldn't. That was enough of that, thank you.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Guyechka said:


> Not hippie.
> 
> 
> > Nope, not a hippie either.


----------



## TamJunkie (May 3, 2006)

*Had to Ring In...*

From the last bastion of Hippiedom in Marin. Fairfax, CA. 
I am only half hippie, but this town is full of them. Just the other night I counted no fewer than 4 long hairs in tye dye juggling and making bubbles in the town park.


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Im a hippiebilly,no wait*

make that a hillbilly,no wait make that a freak,no wait im a jesus freak,no wait im a hippie,no wait umm,im a pagan, well i thought that but then that was a minute ago but now im in the future where i thought, no wait thought about that thought again or
perhaps there was way to much Lsd in the mountains of Western North Carolina in the late 60`s,early 70`s...or wait it`sa you know...dig-it...
Glad i was there only i dont remember it:eekster:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cwa*

I'm no hippie, maybe a bit of a Cracker Wit Attitude


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

I'd hit that, oh, I see someone already did.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

I am about as far from a hippy you can get without being a conservative nut.

I am a metalhead, fantasy nerd, technologist, and naturalist, with no drug habits, that lifts weights, plays online computer games, and rides a bike 4 times a week. My days are busy.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Cartman: I hate hippies! I mean, the way they always talk about "protectin' the earth" and then drive around in cars that get poor gas mileage and wear those stupid bracelets - I hate 'em! I wanna kick 'em in the nuts! 

Cartman rocks!


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*You're confused bubba...*



velocipus said:


> Cartman: I hate hippies! I mean, the way they always talk about "protectin' the earth" and then drive around in cars that get poor gas mileage and wear those stupid bracelets - I hate 'em! I wanna kick 'em in the nuts!
> 
> Cartman rocks!


hippies weren't associated with eco at first. It was free love, smoking dope and listening to rock and roll. The eco freaks came later and while some hippies were eco freaks that wasn't the basis for their culture.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

I would love to be a hippie. Unfortunately, I have bills to pay.

Instead of "hippie" I could be a psuedo-Buddhist. The universe is one integrated place, good deeds, enlightenment and positive vibrations. Don't get overly hung up on things and stuff. And it's ok to have a steady job.


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

fred3 said:


> hippies weren't associated with eco at first. It was free love, smoking dope and listening to rock and roll. The eco freaks came later and while some hippies were eco freaks that wasn't the basis for their culture.


It looks like Cartman is confused, but he's just a kid that lives at high altitude.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> as usual im on a "counterculture" spree. Being born in 68' and of course the counterculture ideals i'm conditioned with, i come to this question..."Are we hippies or not?" On the bus or off? some refrences below to help define.
> http://www.wowessays.com/dbase/ad1/aym234.shtml
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hippie
> peace.....d
> ...


Hmmmmm, let's see:

No: born in 69; don't smoke pot; hate tie-dye; never burned a flag; treat cops/authority with respect; eat meat

Yes: hate to shower or shave; seen the Dead, Phish, (plug in most jam bands) in concert; tried the vegiterian thing once;

I have no friggin idea. I think I'm a granola instead of a hippie.


----------



## BrettVisionSLR (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, I'm a long haired eco oriented vegan person. . .which is apparently enough to convince many people that I'm a hippie.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Did I miss something?*



skinny-tire said:


> seen the Dead Phish


The Dead Fish? Is that some new band? Oh man I am so out of touch!


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> The Dead Fish? Is that some new band? Oh man I am so out of touch!


Yes, you missed the comma (but I guarantee you there is some local Dead cover band going by the name Dead Fish somewhere).


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I used to be back in college. I used to pick my classes by the attendance policy. That way I could take a few weeks off each semester to go on tour with the Dead. Great fun. Now I have short hair and a steady job.



> *It was free love, smoking dope and listening to rock and roll*


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

so far:
75% not a hippie
25% hippie

so i guess a hemp saddle is out
lol
peace........d


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

fred3 said:


> hippies weren't associated with eco at first. It was free love, smoking dope and listening to rock and roll. The eco freaks came later and while some hippies were eco freaks that wasn't the basis for their culture.


No confusion here... I know good and well that hippies suck!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

lol
it seems to me that a majority of us are picking on the "stereotypical" media type "hippie".
uuuuuhhhh...
it seems that given our current societal position, "hippie philosophy" would be primed.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Im semi Hippie. I am completely non violence related, very liberal, pot smoker, jam band listener.

But on the other hand I love meat, have a steady job and short hair except for my face where I havnt shaved in about a month and am growing a ghetto spatchy irish beard. 

I guess on stereotypical terms Im a quazi hippie.

-eric


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Been called one before... Onlything is, hippies don't exist any more. I see alot of self rightoues dress wearing dudes and dread head wannabes -- but no true "hippies". I have a tenant who lives downstairs who would classify her self as hippie. For "health reasons" she 's a vegetarian and she works at a organic food store. She also eats organicly "b/c of all the chemicals and weird stuff in other foods" yet she sits out on her porch every night huffing back cigarettes.:skep: :skep: :skep: 

Being a hippie is just an image...


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

*shelf life*

Everything has a shelf life, and hippies have passed their experation date. Just because you "live in a van down by the river" does'nt make one a hippie, la-dee-frickin-da.


----------



## trailgrinder (Aug 8, 2006)

Was a hippie but gave it up in the mid 1970's. I found that I like money and the nicer things it could buy. I'm surprised at the number of people who associate a vegitarian diet with being a hippie. Generally, my friends and I appeased our afternoon pot induced munchies at Burger King and after concerts at the Chicago Ampatheater we always stopped at White Castle for a bag of sliders. As I remember, being a hippie was about drugs, sex, and music, being political wasn't a requirement and being dirty was just plain gross and would definately have cut down on the sex.:thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*simple life...*

Im diggin this thread. are we having fun yet? ya...im a hippie kid. Grew up in Ventura, in a 1958 ford stepside van with my vietnam vet hippie dad, along rincon, ojai, etc. i always rode bikes, well...cuz mostly thats what we could afford. all the hippies i knew as a kid burned out, or were ultimately thrown in jail. but as i've gotten older, the simple life has produced a sublime wealth that im amazed not many endeavor.
i remember my first schwinn cruiser, 5 speed, drum brakes, gen light, camping in Hobo Jungle (now Emma Wood state beach), my hippie dad, our hippie friends, and who cant visualize those mass media pics of repack and "the grandfathers" of mountain bikes?
is there an underlaying theme here? 
VW bugs now have the option to have daisy tailight templates installed. Now its hip; again. Austin Powers, Laugh in, characters on the screen. Icons, etc, sold. mass media, dis-information, deamonizing, et al. That figurative "hippie character" is that it? RockyMountain Fro riders? Whole Foods? or is it something else? is it really that acedemic letter we earn in HS, the lamp pined to a symbol, or is it that 3.84gpa. Enough to conform, but enough to leave something free. a job, a salary, but how much do we sell out? or buy in. Recently i really "bought in", only to go to work, and discover the guys whom never where hippies to fire staff. and i wonder where is their social view. do i really want a BMW? Im not sure if i can handle that. I think i'll stick to just my bikes. i got long hair, im a veggie, i was in the Army, im a combat vet, i like Kerouac. they say im "counterculture". 
peace....d
"take care, beware of greedy leaders for they take you where you should not go"
i really dig this thread!


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

People call me a hippie for many reasons (way I look and act) but I think I came 40 years too late.


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

*I'm Hype*

i'd read MBACTION for many years and belived and bought many times mountain bike **** things:madman: other hand i love acids , pots , MDMA , psytrance music , do ride over the mountains...


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*I'm a "hippie" at heart*

But if you were born in 68' you have no memory of the times.

I was born in '55, I remember my mother keeping me home from school to watch the first US space launches. I remember my teachers running ,screaming, up and down the halls when JFK was shot. I remember being lead into the gym every morning in Jr. High so they could measure the boys hair-length (combed straight forward could not touch the eyebrow's) and the girls skirts ( could not be above the kneecap) at the public school. I remember my youngest Uncle calling me up (on a rotary phone) telling I had to come over and hear his new "Album" "Sargent Peppers". In High School we had an every Friday "Peace Rally" in the Square to bring home the troops from Viet Nam and we were the first class allowed to wear jeans to school.

I also won my one and only bike race as a 17 yr old in '72 by beating out all the "10 speed" riders in my local town's 50 mi road race on my 3 speed !

I moved to CO in '73 to persue a degree in Forestry/Watershed Science, you know save the environment, and never left. Gerry Ford placed a hiring freeze, remember the WIN Campaign (Wip Inflation Now), so my degree was dirt, thanks to the Fed's.

I learned some new skills to survive, so now I'm the anthithasis of my former self, a custom home builder on the CO Front Range, contributing the the urban sprawl, crowded roads,trails etc. I still curse and swear at the road/ trail congestion that I contribute to, but my job allows me to buy my computer and pay for my internet connection so that I can respond here as well as afford to buy a FS mountain bike, an SUV to haul all my camping gear to drive to where I want to ride.

Hippies may have started MB'ng, but only the working class/affluent/Yuppies can afford it now.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*hippies?*

hippies?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woody_Harrelson
gary fisher?
doug bradbury?
otis guy?
cook bros racing....hippies?
SOBE love bus...hippies?
Scott Nicol, IBIS cycles, KGB dropouts...hippies?
BikeFriday...hippies?
Xtracycle...hippies?
Yakima racks...they were in Arcata...hippies?
biodiesel...hippies?
luna bar, biodiesel bus...hippies?
clif bar, biodiesel bus...hippies?
Amsterdam...full of bikes...hippies?

or just hippy tendancies?
lol

peace......d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i was in class in 6th grade when Reagan was shot, the Pope was shot that year too. I was in HS in PE when the space shuttle blew up, i was living in a trailer when an F14 was shot down somewhere in the Middle East. The hostage crisis. I was born in Fresno, my dad being a white guy, my mom being Filipino, i had seen guns, fist fights, and all between hispanics, blacks, and whites (i hope i was PC in that statement, if not...please excuse me) all in the houses i grew up in. We all lived in a big-ol-victorian off an on as most went to Fresno JC on their GI Bill, mostly taking Art classes at night, streaking in the middle of the night on Ciocc 10 speeds, and roofing during the day out in Firebaugh. In HS we left Ventura to live in Los Osos where a buddy was working at Diablo Canyon Nuclear Power Plant. that was during the early 80's. And still to this day there is major riff on that subject of power supply. My parents divorced during the Carter years, dad was a union tract painter, in Ventura mostly there were oil field workers, the H.A. (yes Ventura is still the headquarters for the SoCal chapter). During the late 80's there in Ventura, as a kid, if you were not in school, and a cop saw you, you'd more than likely end up in Juvey. we'd go to school, jump thru the hoops, regurgitate the prescribe curriculum. 
it wasnt the 60's. absolutely true.
peace....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*the WELL*



TeleMang said:


> Hippies with the internet?
> 
> Get right out of town!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WELL


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*apple...hippies*



TeleMang said:


> Hippies with the internet?
> 
> Get right out of town!


Steve Jobs, hippie?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs

In 1972, Jobs graduated from high school and enrolled in Reed College in Portland, Oregon, but he dropped out after only one semester.[8] When speaking at the Stanford University graduation ceremony in 2005, Jobs ironically said to the new college graduates that, after dropping out, he remained at Reed auditing classes, including one in calligraphy. "If I had never dropped in on that single course in college, the Mac would have never had multiple typefaces or proportionally spaced fonts," he said.[9]

Jobs then backpacked around India with a Reed College friend (and, later, first Apple employee), Daniel Kottke, in search of philosophical enlightenment


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

LCdaveH said:


> I would love to be a hippie. Unfortunately, I have bills to pay.
> 
> Instead of "hippie" I could be a psuedo-Buddhist. The universe is one integrated place, good deeds, enlightenment and positive vibrations. Don't get overly hung up on things and stuff. And it's ok to have a steady job.


your right...cant coast up hill, been tryn it for 12yrs at my current job.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*uhhhh....hippie*



skinny-tire said:


> Hmmmmm, let's see:
> 
> No: born in 69; don't smoke pot; hate tie-dye; never burned a flag; treat cops/authority with respect; eat meat
> 
> ...


i dont have any tie-dye. never burned a flag either. Im a combat vet, Operation Just Cause 89', ironically the last time i voted for a republican, lol! I totally respond to authority. In fact some of my buds are cops, and often i get a Police escort bein im on the way home after work @ midnight(ish). you tried the vegie thing, so you gotz an idea of what its about. On the vegie tip, the girl i was married to inspired me in the direction, and i never gave it up.
i dig granola. GORP cheaper and better tasting than....most power bars.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trail_mix
peace....d


----------



## Serendipper (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm definitely a hippie, green, eco, punk, independant, libertarian, sometimes vegitarian, survivalist, rastafarian, buddist, peace lovin', freak flag wavin', tattooed, car-free, bike-ridin', "artsy", free-lovin', tree huggin'....er...do0de.

Great thread, man. Far out. *puff, puff*


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

"never volunteer information and always question authority."
give it up for the brother!
*high five*
peace.....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*"doin your thing"*



Mordy said:


> I am about as far from a hippy you can get without being a conservative nut.
> 
> I am a metalhead, fantasy nerd, technologist, and naturalist, with no drug habits, that lifts weights, plays online computer games, and rides a bike 4 times a week. My days are busy.


i dont do drugs, my dad did enough of that. I like the internet, my geek website, blog, write, read, learn, i dont own a car, i ride everywhere.
"youre doin your thing". Unless you are investing your dough in baby burning napalm, im thinking...hippie(ish). iron butterfly? Led Zepplin? Metallica...master of puppets? maybe i'm totally off...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*just what im gettin at...*




mthedude said:


> Not a hippy but I dig "green" things, energy especially. Only prob is it would take winning the lotto for me to live like hippie and have a net zero house, eat nothing but organic foods and produce/use my own biodeisel. Funny how the simplest things cost the most.


why is it that we have to collectively make/allow for the worst decesions? why cant we just be free? As a species are we that screwed up, where we cant handle equality and freedom? Why does someone have to die in a coal mine just to power my laptop? this sucks...
its not like the technology doesnt exist...right? or am i totally off? cuz i aints educated past HS. I'z be one of those autodidactic types...thankie Mr. Jobs 4 the fancy computer-ma-jiggy.
peace......d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*rocket j squirrel meets cartman...*



velocipus said:


> Cartman: I hate hippies! I mean, the way they always talk about "protectin' the earth" and then drive around in cars that get poor gas mileage and wear those stupid bracelets - I hate 'em! I wanna kick 'em in the nuts!
> 
> Cartman rocks!


You're not kidding, Rocky. After disastrous live action versions of George of the Jungle and Dudley Do-Right, fans of the late Jay Ward needed something to look forward to. Ward's gleefully subversive animated cartoons influenced an entire generation and set the stage for groundbreaking shows like South Park and The Simpsons.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rocky_and_Bullwinkle_Show

Popular culture

The middle initials of The Simpsons characters Homer J. Simpson, Bart J. Simpson, and Abraham J. Simpson, as well as those of Futurama characters Philip J. Fry, Hubert J. Farnsworth, and Cubert J. Farnsworth are a tribute to Jay Ward and Rocky and Bullwinkle from the shows' creator, Matt Groening.

ironically someone's avitar has a striking resemblance to Boris.
"in my best bill murray voice, a la Caddy Shack", "Im just a bowling ball with a sparkly thingie"
-must get rid of pesky squirrel-
lol

peace...d


----------



## Don Juan (May 28, 2006)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> why is it that we have to collectively make/allow for the worst decesions? why cant we just be free? As a species are we that screwed up, where we cant handle equality and freedom? Why does someone have to die in a coal mine just to power my laptop? this sucks...
> its not like the technology doesnt exist...right? or am i totally off? cuz i aints educated past HS. I'z be one of those autodidactic types...thankie Mr. Jobs 4 the fancy computer-ma-jiggy.
> peace......d


Yes, humanity is screwed up.

For all these answers and more:

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

What, no mention of Yippies, Kent State and SDS? I was at the SDS rally in Chicago in 1968, and just missed getting tossed into a cop van by Mayor Daley's finest, in Lincoln Park. You can't get much (former) hippie than that.


----------



## AndrewSC (Aug 14, 2006)

Long hair, environmentalist, slightly Zen... but not a hippie.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I like where your head is. Good stuff you wrote. 

Thanks

KavuRider


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*What's a hippy?*

I don't know if I'm a hippy. I called myself a hippy back in high school, when my hair was long and there were hippies, jocks, punks, gamers, the future ROTC, etc... I was a gamer (Dungeons & Dragons) and a hippy (long hair, tie dye) and I had boots like punk.) My parents were hippies and moved out to the country to live closer to the earth and not have neighbors telling them how to act. It was a good childhood except for getting beat up by ********, and I still share my parents ideals and values.

But now, I do think "hippy" is just a fashion thing. The culture of free love (or polyamory, in the current lingo), drugs, peace and freedom is spread across a lot of divergent groups and doesn't have a solid core that held the hippies together. Someone who looks like a hippy today is putting on a costume that's pretty much devoid of meaning. Same with Punks, it's just a look.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

RobW said:


> I like clean sheets...


i like clean hair and shaving my legs...


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> You're not kidding, Rocky. After disastrous live action versions of George of the Jungle and Dudley Do-Right, fans of the late Jay Ward needed something to look forward to. Ward's gleefully subversive animated cartoons influenced an entire generation and set the stage for groundbreaking shows like South Park and The Simpsons.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rocky_and_Bullwinkle_Show
> 
> ...


damn SPD... that was good. wikiality is good for something after all. I appreciate Groening that much more know he was a rockie and bullwinkle fan.

Matt Groening ain't no hippy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Where's the "HELL NO" button?

If you conform to nonconformity, aren't you still a conformist? I believe in conforming to conformity every so often just to throw off the statistics.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> Im diggin this thread. are we having fun yet? ya...im a hippie kid. Grew up in Ventura, in a 1958 ford stepside van with my vietnam vet hippie dad, along rincon, ojai, etc. i always rode bikes, well...cuz mostly thats what we could afford. all the hippies i knew as a kid burned out, or were ultimately thrown in jail. but as i've gotten older, the simple life has produced a sublime wealth that im amazed not many endeavor.
> i remember my first schwinn cruiser, 5 speed, drum brakes, gen light, camping in Hobo Jungle (now Emma Wood state beach), my hippie dad, our hippie friends, and who cant visualize those mass media pics of repack and "the grandfathers" of mountain bikes?
> is there an underlaying theme here?
> VW bugs now have the option to have daisy tailight templates installed. Now its hip; again. Austin Powers, Laugh in, characters on the screen. Icons, etc, sold. mass media, dis-information, deamonizing, et al. That figurative "hippie character" is that it? RockyMountain Fro riders? Whole Foods? or is it something else? is it really that acedemic letter we earn in HS, the lamp pined to a symbol, or is it that 3.84gpa. Enough to conform, but enough to leave something free. a job, a salary, but how much do we sell out? or buy in. Recently i really "bought in", only to go to work, and discover the guys whom never where hippies to fire staff. and i wonder where is their social view. do i really want a BMW? Im not sure if i can handle that. I think i'll stick to just my bikes. i got long hair, im a veggie, i was in the Army, im a combat vet, i like Kerouac. they say im "counterculture".
> ...


The thing is Devo... this thread is all fun and games and I can say, "I hate hippies", but some of my friends are hippies and I don't really hate them. Hell, I've ridden with you on Planet Ord and far as I could tell, you're a pretty decent guy... even if you do ride a Pugsley (j/k)

SO here we are reinforcing stereo types and labels and wondering what's wrong with the world. I'm certain you know this well... labels dehumanize people.
If I truly hated hippies, it would be easy for me to say, "I hate you SPD you hippy"... I have an idea that hippies are less than human so, in combat, I could more easily point my rifle at you and shoot you...
without the label and conditioning this would be more difficult as there is no facility to dehumanize you... 
(disclaimer.... I don't think I'd ever point a gun at anyone and I don't want to shoot SPD. I'm just thinking about labels and how they work.)

I am just thinking through my fingers here. The explanation is for my benefit really.

I'm pretty certain I have many of the same values as many folk willing to call themselves hippy. I share some of the same values that a "*******" may have... Hell, I like mountain bikes and so does GW Bush!:eekster: Problem is, I was conditioned to have an adverse reaction to the term "hippy" So I joke and talk about how hippies suck.

What if we didn't have labels?
how would hate work without labels?
What if we had to be very specific about the things/ peole we dislike?
It would be awfully inconvenient if we couldn't sort by type... wouldn't it?

Sorry, I think I flew off course there. I'll stop now.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*it all cool....*



velocipus said:


> The thing is Devo... this thread is all fun and games and I can say, "I hate hippies", but some of my friends are hippies and I don't really hate them. Hell, I've ridden with you on Planet Ord and far as I could tell, you're a pretty decent guy... even if you do ride a Pugsley (j/k)
> 
> SO here we are reinforcing stereo types and labels and wondering what's wrong with the world. I'm certain you know this well... labels dehumanize people.
> If I truly hated hippies, it would be easy for me to say, "I hate you SPD you hippy"... I have an idea that hippies are less than human so, in combat, I could more easily point my rifle at you and shoot you...
> ...


its all cool. language is a difficult thing. we have do deal with its structure, ideas, etc.
the thread aint dead yet. i think the poll runs for 30 days.
peace...d


----------



## Serendipper (Aug 17, 2006)

Funny thing is...I come from an uber-conservative upbringing.

Like our company lawyer said: "there's one in every family"...:crazy: :yesnod:


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hippies, check this out!*

:skep: What is a cyclist? What is a hippie? Check out www.klunkerz.com to see some fine examples of what happened when hippies and athletes collided in Marin County at the end of the 60s and thru the 70s. Some of the guys that created the sport we all love were full-on Freaks. Not the mall-punk, Edie Brickell wannabes, but real dyed-in-the-hemp, did liquid light shows for Janis, hung at The Park in the Summer of '67, friends of Freewheelin' Franklin-type hippies,. Am I a hippie?...I dunno. Sure, I've got long hair, I can macrame a pot holder faster than you can say tetrahydrocannabinol, I make my own tabouli in the bathtub (wasn't gettin' used anyway), and I don't think that Iron Butterfly was a one-hit wonder.(THEY'RE COMING BACK!), but I also sold my ISO2 Machine a long time ago, I'm married, got a kid, pay taxes and don't spend enough time speaking out or taking action against the things that are trashing the planet (Bush&Cars). It's a tough call. Let me consult my Ouji board and I'll get back to you


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I spent my teen years in San Francisco in the late 60s-70s. Yes, I had black light posters, love beads, both a peace sign & surfer cross necklace, wore bell bottom fun flower hip-hugger pants, tie-dyed T shirts, a fringed leather vest & fishnet stockings. I also said, “groovy, outta-sight, cool man, dig it & make love not war.” I think I was a hippie-wanna-be as I never dropped acid or was part of a sit in. I do still have my mood ring.


----------



## Superdude (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm definitely no hippie, neither in looks nor in any other way. I keep my hair very short. I love capitalism. And I don't smoke pot. (I do drink lots of beer though). And I do care about the environment.

There seems to be a misconception that people who love bikes are usually liberal left-wing hippies who go around protesting globalization and yelling at people who drive SUVs, and I don't think this applies to the vast majority of bikers, especially mountain bikers.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I grew up outside Telluride in the 60's and 70's. I HATE hippies. There outta be a season on the damn stinkin things.

"Gee, Bill. Hate is a pretty strong word"
Well, I got strong feelings.:madmax:


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*Era*

Hippe era, saw them in Pics and would like to be one, I grew up and saw the preppy in pics would like to be one, then yuppie came... I am one!!! I can afford to click hot deals and check out bike goodies.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

you get the gist...far out
peace......d


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

hmm, i wouldn't say i AM a hippie, but i guess it can't fully be one seeing as i was only born in 1989 lol

i've had long hair since the 3rd grade, wear tye-died clothing, use to have some pathwork clothing, but it was stolen from me : ( and then i listen to lots of jam bands. oh and you can't forget that part where i smoked myself sober... which kind of sucks alot, but oh well. i prefer tripping anyways 

i did get to see phish on their last tour here in my town. that was an amazing experaince... the vibe was 10,000times better then the concert! my bestfriend.. his brotehrs girlfriend is a hippie forsure! she use to follow phish lol she calls me a modern day hippie, but i wouldn't call myself one. i'm just a guy who likes to play/teach guitar, likes long hair, likes to kick his hacky sack, likes to listen to good jams, and enjoys getting f*cked up on things besides booze like the rest of my days youth. 

i do plan on getting a very small peice sign tattoo on my hand inbetween my thumb and my index finger. 

the thing that is keeping me from being able to say is "yeah, i'm a hippie" is that i might join the marines. 

smoke pot, smoke opium, drop acid, do shrooms, lace you weed... be whatever you want. it doesn't make you or me a hippie for doing these things... it makes us a person who is loving life and doing what we want with our lives, because they are infact OUR lives. 

f*ck the man


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*hippies were in the military too*



ibanezrg520kid said:


> hmm, i wouldn't say i AM a hippie, but i guess it can't fully be one seeing as i was only born in 1989 lol
> 
> i've had long hair since the 3rd grade, wear tye-died clothing, use to have some pathwork clothing, but it was stolen from me : ( and then i listen to lots of jam bands. oh and you can't forget that part where i smoked myself sober... which kind of sucks alot, but oh well. i prefer tripping anyways
> 
> ...


i hear ya. I was in the Army 87'-91'


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

*DuDe*



ibanezrg520kid said:


> hmm, i wouldn't say i AM a hippie, but i guess it can't fully be one seeing as i was only born in 1989 lol
> 
> i've had long hair since the 3rd grade, wear tye-died clothing, use to have some pathwork clothing, but it was stolen from me : ( and then i listen to lots of jam bands. oh and you can't forget that part where i smoked myself sober... which kind of sucks alot, but oh well. i prefer tripping anyways
> 
> ...


You're A flapper!


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 20, 2006)

I grew up on a hippie commune in New Mexico called New Buffalo. My first house was a tee-pee, then we moved into the horse barn. As a kid, I fell into the outhouse, was attacked by a goose, and rarely wore clothes. Spent time on pot plantations, raised rabbits, and saw people smoke weed until they puked. Lived dirt ass poor as my parents partied like mad. . 

Think you're a hippie b/c you have long hair, smoke weed, and like Marley? Pick up a copy of Scrapbook of a Taos Hippie and see for sure.
As a kid I had nothing. Now, I work my ass off to make sure my son doesnt live like I did. 
Am I a hippie? No. But if you're going to call yourself a hippie, do it right.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

bikemonkey said:


> I grew up on a hippie commune in New Mexico called New Buffalo. My first house was a tee-pee, then we moved into the horse barn. As a kid, I fell into the outhouse, was attacked by a goose, and rarely wore clothes. Spent time on pot plantations, raised rabbits, and saw people smoke weed until they puked. Lived dirt ass poor as my parents partied like mad. .
> 
> Think you're a hippie b/c you have long hair, smoke weed, and like Marley? Pick up a copy of Scrapbook of a Taos Hippie and see for sure.
> As a kid I had nothing. Now, I work my ass off to make sure my son doesnt live like I did.
> Am I a hippie? No. But if you're going to call yourself a hippie, do it right.


I was dirt poor as a kid too, living in a van. when i was in the military my buddy Joe was an Ogallala Sioux from Pine Ridge.
i think what we are talking about is being "poor". Desitute.
hippie is something else.
i hope you son never has to endure anything like that either.
peace....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi

at this moment the poll reads:
Hippies: 21%
Not Hippies: 79%

in the realm of our minds, often we need to have labels. I like to think its a mechanism that has been developed to help insure the survival of the species. ie: the use of Natural numbers. how many fish does it take to feed the group, how many people, etc. this method has proven successful. but what we often forget about is the sublime, irrational and/or imaginary numbers so to speak. Irrational number like Pi. you know Pi = 3.14... or an imaginary number like: 0 (zero)
of course in application it is useful to have these concepts like 3/4 inch. How would we actually be able to figure out the placement of spoke holes in rim? they are located at xPi, etc. but of course the spoke holes do exist, we see them, the nipples are there, spokes, the bike rolls, etc. even though the location and the concept of Pi is irrational, we roll along our way.
much is the same in language. we use labels, nouns and adjectives in attempt to describe something, a rationale, believe system etc. much like in math where we express using functions (f of x).
obviously nothing is exact, or absolute. but what we do have is scope of view, order of significance. 32F for all intended purpose is freezing. 120F is boiling, and we count people in whole numbers.
when we say that is purple, another person says its blue, or red.
do we subscribe to notions of exact order, or do we take into context the function?
that is...do we get caught in the details, or do we get the gist? the big picture so to speak?

the term "hippie" is kind of elusive. an imaginary or irrational number, if you will. 4 decades later it seems that the notion is stereotyped, and we see this icon that the mass media has put out there. we as adults often have negative memories of these economically suppressed times. therefore we react just the opposite to make up.

and the whole drug thing...is just plain ridiculous! of course lots of peeps did and do illicit drugs. of course the media loves to point out the drug use. and of course we all know GW was a hemp farmer. What of Marion Barry and the whole coke thing?

hippies as i knew the life, was based on "free thinkers", "nonconformists", "alternative life style", "buddhists", "hindus", you name it. But at the core, i think its a mutual respect for everything, and not imprisoning ourselves. its about pushing social boundaries and liberating ourselves from the typical dogmas. True there were and still are unskillful ways of life, our speech, action etc., but fundamentally i believe its a shot at utopia. a place without constrictions, with each person realizing their interconnectedness, the laws of Karma (dharma), being innovative, and not subscribing to oppression. Freedom.
I'd like to think that the community of cyclists very closely parallels these ideals, however, as the poll indicates, we are not very well realized, and this my brothers and sisters will be our ultimate downfall. this is exactly how we will tear ourselves apart. if not intra-personally, we will do it to each other, Car vs cyclist, Protestant vs Hindu, Roadie vs MTBr, Hucker vs downhiller, etc.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

I recycle, I do my part to not drive as much, I ride my bike a hell of a lot, and I do what I can to save the environment. But, I take showers, shave my face, dont smoke pot, dont wear f-ing patchulli oil, dont burn incense, and I dont listen to Phish. 

Not a hippie. 

"I hate hippies! I mean, the way they always talk about "protectin' the earth" and then drive around in cars that get poor gas mileage and wear those stupid bracelets - I hate 'em! I wanna kick 'em in the nuts!" -Eric Cartman


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

Alternative lifestyle, non conformist with hippie tendancies?
Got a good job, lots of nice toys, smoke pot everyday..... hmmm?


----------



## Cate (Jul 11, 2006)

*Not really a hippie but..*

I breastfeed, believe in attachment parenting to a degree, co-sleep with my kids, try to go organic when possible and affordable. I drive a minivan, but was sensitive to the MPG when comparison shopping, I carpool, hate to see trees cut down for development (why do they need to level all the trees when they put in new houses?), think people who drive bigger SUVs than they need are idiots, I recycle, and used to smoke from time to time (not as a way of life.) I do have long hair, but as a female, I think it looks better on me.

However, I shower, believe in capitalism (but with ethics), like my men short-haired, and I'm a hawk when it comes to certain things. I will not drive an old wreck, because I don't want to break down all the time, and I don't think it's safe for my kids. My husband's parents were hippies of the too much drugs hedonistic (if it feels good, do it) persuasion, and they were pretty awful and neglectful parents. My conservative military dad and stay at home mom did a much better and caring job raising us and are much more responsible members of society than his parents are.


----------



## Serendipper (Aug 17, 2006)

People use that term "conservative" because they are afraid to be on the outside.

But when you think about it, most right wingers aren't very "conservative" at all.

In fact, they are quite wasteful.

Sometimes we hate other people, because we don't know how to embrace them...but there they are, free and uncaring. So jealousy rears it's ugly head.

"Whatever happened to peace, love, and understanding?"

-Elvis Costello


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

****** five stars to you!!!*



Serendipper said:


> People use that term "conservative" because they are afraid to be on the outside.
> 
> But when you think about it, most right wingers aren't very "conservative" at all.
> 
> ...


 Why are we racing to be so old?

I'm up late pacing the floor

I won't be told

You have your reservations

I'm bought and sold

I'll face the music

I'll face the facts

Even when we walk in polka dots and chequer slacks
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
you made my day!
thanks.........d


----------



## OzarkMtnRider (Aug 20, 2006)

HIPPIE

Highly
Intelligent
Person
Persuing
Interesting
Endeavours


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

I used to think of myself as a hippy, now I see that they just screwed everything up. What do you think people were doing before hippies? Exactly the same stuff hippies did. The difference was, nobody pretended it didn't have consequences. Everything was kept under wraps and low key. Things were unspoken. Then a bunch of whiny kids decided to convince America that having random sex, doing drugs and the rest had no consequences. They tried to exploit a loophole. Well guess what? The powers that were and are closed that loophole. Now we've been forced into a society that at once things of itself as more progressive, yet is more restrictive of personal freedoms than ever before.


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

I like certain aspects of Hippi-dum. Music like the Dead, Phish, WSP, Marley, Tosh, Burning Spear, Ben Harper, etc. Use to like drugz but they impaired my ability to do anything. 

One thing that always got in the way of me being a full hippie was my love for a long HOT SHOWER.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

9.8m/s/s said:


> I used to think of myself as a hippy, now I see that they just screwed everything up. What do you think people were doing before hippies? Exactly the same stuff hippies did. The difference was, nobody pretended it didn't have consequences. Everything was kept under wraps and low key. Things were unspoken. Then a bunch of whiny kids decided to convince America that having random sex, doing drugs and the rest had no consequences. They tried to exploit a loophole. Well guess what? The powers that were and are closed that loophole. Now we've been forced into a society that at once things of itself as more progressive, yet is more restrictive of personal freedoms than ever before.


Wow...you really have no idea what really happened back then, and how today's society reflects those years

It was nothing short of a revolution


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

9.8m/s/s said:


> Things were unspoken. Then a bunch of whiny kids decided to convince America that having random sex, doing drugs and the rest had no consequences.


Things like? Do you think it was better for society to deny blacks the vote, women orgasms, couples co-habitation, to persue war without protest, to deny people the right to do what they want with their body, and just have people do it underground and be punished if caught?

That's a messed up view, friend.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*Parenting, etc...*



Cate said:


> I do have long hair, but as a female, I think it looks better on me.


Hippy women have long hair, do all the laundry, and take care of the kids. Going against traditional gender roles for women is really post-hippy. I think hippy men (at least my dad) pretty much loved not having to open doors for women, and getting to wear funky clothes, but he wasn't about to start doing dishes.



> My husband's parents were hippies of the too much drugs hedonistic (if it feels good, do it) persuasion, and they were pretty awful and neglectful parents. My conservative military dad and stay at home mom did a much better and caring job raising us and are much more responsible members of society than his parents are.


Yeah, but how many alcoholic parents are there coming from conservative backgrounds? Tons. I think responsible parenting doesn't know any bounds. My hippy parents were very responsible (and way ahead of their time on the attacment parenting stuff), and plenty of my freinds had conservative parents who did a less than stellar job. But the same with hippy parents.

In general, I tend to that conservative parenting is worse, since it tends to involve more violence and askes kids for unquestioning obiediance, but of course there are many exceptions.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> Things like? Do you think it was better for society to deny blacks the vote, women orgasms, couples co-habitation, to persue war without protest, to deny people the right to do what they want with their body, and just have people do it underground and be punished if caught?
> 
> That's a messed up view, friend.


+1...but there were bigger issues on the go back then...simply put, when the men came back from the war, they brought a military discipline with them, corporate and government reporting structures were set up along military lines (general at the top and multiple layers in the chain of command down to the grunts), everyone had to follow the rules, there was a strict moral code in place, there was a real stigma attached to unmarried pregnancies, there was a great deal of sexual frustration in the kids in the 50's, and the only rebels wore black leather jackets. The only sub culture were the beatnicks, who really didn't matter.

Also, with the cold war, everyone lived in fear.

Then came the 60's...the babyboomers were the first American generation that did not grow up with war, knew no depressions or recessions, were economically secure, well educated, and found that those in authority really had no power over them (hence those police riots...the cops knew this too). Drugs, sex, rock n roll...and the freedom to do whatever you wanted ruled...some dropped out...others got involved

It all ended with the recession of 1972...the security was gone, kids began to assume responsibility...all the liberal art kids got their MBA's

But the influence remains...business casual is still there, structures have become more informal, and younger people are in the boardrooms...movies, music, art have become less structured

kids today have us to thank for how they live today

well...we have to do something about Bush...today's Nixon


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*the sublime not the mean...*

1st i'd like to thank everyone thus far whom has contributed to this thread https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gifhttps://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif its an interesting thread....ya?

the gist of all of this is to attention our collective minds and hearts to the rif, the segregation, to our egos, to the contempt, to the whole mess, and to think about what is going on. of course this is the same old hippie message.

while some are questioning authority, trying to point out somethng that is difficult to say, others are willing to point the finger and push the blame.
we all have a knowledge of recent history. the human mind is more likely to fixate on the negative. that is a knee jerk reaction. so far the poll indicates 20% associate themselves with the term hippie, while the overwhelming vast majority, 80%, say no.
for those who have been skimming thru my website/blog, i appologize for the redundancies.

for example in the world of bikes, i have come from the time when a race was 5 or $15. And you know...our big national spring race at Laguna Seca, well, i remember when it was put on my MOMBA, at one time it was called the Mad Bull, the racing was much different than it is now. Now days, its selling out the Peninsula, all the hotels full, it costs so much to simply race, im amazed that it survives. A way of life is silently being turned into sport and recreation at the approved venues. MTB's have given ski resorts the annual shot in the arm. just look at the current market of bikes out there. only a small % of bike stuff is designed for daily use, like...commuting, not that it has to be all about that, but we get the gist. right? are we really willing to have something like bikes reduced to "sporting good"?
see...this is the prevelant method of capitalizing on a culture. its encouraging consumerism, our egos, our "I got mines", and ha ha "you aint got none". of course this is pulling/pushing us apart.
capitalizing is fine, but maybe in a more conscious way. i.e.; imagine how much $ would be flowing thru our economy if there more bike ways, cafe's there, bike repair places a common occurance in those busy metros where light rail, mass transit hubs, exist. grocery stores more closely located to living areas (the whole concept of "villages") we get my utopian gist...ya?
im so dismayed at the cold fact that there are about 40,000 more registered vehicles than licensed drivers in the US. That there are just fewer than 60,000 less registered vehicles than the entire population! this isnt even counting all the new cars on the lots, and in the ports. (sigh)
https://www-fars.nhtsa.dot.gov/
do we see how we misdirect our priorities? oh ya...about 44,000 car deaths/yr.
how depressing is that?
so when we dont question things, when we collectively put our own self interests b4 others, of course we turn into a divided nation. well....maybe we are not divided. maybe we are a nation proud of our tenacious consumerism, we are proud to use 24% of all the energy in the world, and we are proud to convince everyone to sell out to globalization. or is it "buy in"? lol
how is it that according to the London School of Economics that Bangladesh is "the happiest nation in the world"? https://www.italknews.com/view_story.php?sid=7670
this is just one tangent of the sublime nature of our country's karmic condition. if we are ever to understand each other (the entire planet) we need to tune into our collective hearts.

here in the world of bikes, we as a unified group of "cyclists" display our divisions. i.e. fatalities Cars vs Bikes. this thread too, of course, its prevelant character, that being...no wait...the poll says 20% hippie, 80% not. so the prevelant character is...of course i cant even identify, being that the disposition had left me in Panama 89' after shooting a howitzer at a building full of people, previous months i had voted for for Bush.
mabye someone could "label" what this is. https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif thanks.

while to be economically supressed and outwardly viewed as a hippied, is one thing. as an adolescent is seriously sucked to live in a van with my dad, have athletes foot, and piss in a old bleach jug for a urinal. I dont wish that "grapes of wrath" oppression/coincidence in events, on anyone. I do realize my economic wealth in the situation where i choose to orient myself in that direction.
i appologize up front to any whom i have struck a chord with, as this rants intent is not to aggravate, but to simply bring attention to.

i fear that we will never make those karmically sound decisions, or even have an unbiased view of the nature of things. instead we will continue to run each other and point the finger at the person on the bike for being in the road.

is there no hope?

peace......d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*thank you.*



JM01 said:


> +1...but there were bigger issues on the go back then...simply put, when the men came back from the war, they brought a military discipline with them, corporate and government reporting structures were set up along military lines (general at the top and multiple layers in the chain of command down to the grunts), everyone had to follow the rules, there was a strict moral code in place, there was a real stigma attached to unmarried pregnancies, there was a great deal of sexual frustration in the kids in the 50's, and the only rebels wore black leather jackets. The only sub culture were the beatnicks, who really didn't matter.
> 
> Also, with the cold war, everyone lived in fear.
> 
> ...


thank you. this is the undertone im trying to point out. with all that in the past, did we not learn? or do we just do as we are told? karma vs dogma? lol
again...thanks 
https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

JM01 said:


> kids today have us to thank for how they live today
> 
> well...we have to do something about Bush...today's Nixon


Anyone with a concept of history should understand our debt to the Civil Rights Movement (which started in the 50s) and the Anti-War/civil liberties movement of the 60s. I think a lot of modern conservatives just don't get it, they don't know how bad it was. They think the 50s was this golden era of civility and order, ignoring the lynchings, the shotgun weddings, the domestic violence, the culture of conformity and very widespread alcoholism.

Bush... Bush is all the terrible things people say about the hippies. He a slacker, he takes no responcibility for his actions, he doesn't think about the consequences of his actions. He's a bratty whiner.

At least Nixon didn't spend half his time in office on vaction.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

excerpts...

According to the report prepared by Happy Planet Index, in association with the environmental group Friends of the Earth, ‘Perhaps a more acute awareness of environmental limits has sometimes helped their societies to bond better and to adapt to get more from less. Combined with the enhanced well-being that stems from close contact with nature, the world as a whole stands to learn much from the experience of islands and rural areas.’

As the HPI report suggests, ‘When we measure the efficiency with which countries enable the fundamental inputs of natural resources to be turned into the ultimate ends of long and happy lives, all can do better. This conclusion is less surprising in the light of our argument that governments have been concentrating on the wrong indicators for too long. If you have the wrong map, you are unlikely to reach your destination.’ 


and how does this relate to bike? lol
of course its about community, simplifying, and riding your bike.
riding your bike.

peace..d


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> and how does this relate to bike? lol
> of course its about community, simplifying, and riding your bike.
> riding your bike.
> 
> peace..d


The hippie lifestyle was focused on self sufficiency (so bikes were good, but not many rode them), hence the communes and close knit urban communities. The real hippies wanted nothing to do with the corporate world and had a deep distrust of government. We had Hog Farm to help those in need.

The war cry of the 60's was "don't trust anyone over 30"

Of course there were the wannabes, which is why I moved to Afghanistan for a long while (maybe too long)

God, I hated the Monkees


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

I dislike humans in general.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

JM01 said:


> The hippie lifestyle was focused on self sufficiency (so bikes were good, but not many rode them), hence the communes and close knit urban communities. The real hippies wanted nothing to do with the corporate world and had a deep distrust of government. We had Hog Farm to help those in need.
> 
> The war cry of the 60's was "don't trust anyone over 30"
> 
> ...


the Monkees...see another example of "Iconizing". the media got hold of something and played it out. Sort of like in "V for Vendeta".


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> the Monkees...see another example of "Iconizing". the media got hold of something and played it out. Sort of like in "V for Vendeta".


Actually, the poor guys got screwed...they were not considered a band, had no rights to the show, were paid only scale with no residuals, didn't own the name, and had no control over the creative side.

They were forced to read the lines as they were written, sing the songs the way they were told, got no royalties for the record sales...and when the show wound up, they walked away with nothing...couldn't even call themselves the Monkees if they went out on their own.

Too bad they played such crappy music...but they made a lot of people very rich


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> Things like? Do you think it was better for society to deny blacks the vote, women orgasms, couples co-habitation, to persue war without protest, to deny people the right to do what they want with their body, and just have people do it underground and be punished if caught?
> 
> That's a messed up view, friend.


My point is that hippy's had almost zero part in any of the things you mentioned.

People mix political activists with hippies all the time, but if you actually asked a hippy to spell out their beliefs, I doubt you'd get an anwser deeper than could be printed on a sign.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> Anyone with a concept of history should understand our debt to the Civil Rights Movement (which started in the 50s) and the Anti-War/civil liberties movement of the 60s. I think a lot of modern conservatives just don't get it, they don't know how bad it was. They think the 50s was this golden era of civility and order, ignoring the lynchings, the shotgun weddings, the domestic violence, the culture of conformity and very widespread alcoholism.
> 
> Bush... Bush is all the terrible things people say about the hippies. He a slacker, he takes no responcibility for his actions, he doesn't think about the consequences of his actions. He's a bratty whiner.
> 
> At least Nixon didn't spend half his time in office on vaction.


Exactly my point. Hippies dropped out of society (at least the real ones did), political activists were the ones that changed our country. People who thought, understood, and acted. Not people spinning around in a field.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*Semantics*



9.8m/s/s said:


> Exactly my point. Hippies dropped out of society (at least the real ones did), political activists were the ones that changed our country. People who thought, understood, and acted. Not people spinning around in a field.


You're playing a semantic game. You define a "real hippy" as someone who doesn't undertake political action, then condemn them for not being into politics.

But take a look at the anti-war protesters and the organizers of the late sixties and seventies, what do they look like? Hippies. What do almost all the young political activists of that time look like? Bell bottoms, long hair on men, paisley, man they sure look like hippies.

My parents weren't hard-core activists, but they voted, wrote their congress people, etc... And they were hippies.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> You're playing a semantic game. You define a "real hippy" as someone who doesn't undertake political action, then condemn them for not being into politics.
> 
> But take a look at the anti-war protesters and the organizers of the late sixties and seventies, what do they look like? Hippies. What do almost all the young political activists of that time look like? Bell bottoms, long hair on men, paisley, man they sure look like hippies.
> 
> My parents weren't hard-core activists, but they voted, wrote their congress people, etc... And they were hippies.


Your confusing the incorporation of a movement with the heart of a movement. Looking and being are sometimes far from the same thing. It would be the same as looking back 20 years from now at a kid wearing a 50 cent shirt and pronouncing tha he must have been a gangster. Even if he wanted to call himself that.


----------



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

*was I guess*

Back in the 60s I was in high school, doing drugs, going to rock festivals and love ins ( I'm one of the few people who didn't go to Woodstock). We couldn't have our hair touching our collars in high school, but afterward I grew it long and became a ski bum. Then in 1973 I went on a 1000 mile bike ride in California. So I guess I just evolved although I still have the same basic mantra of "peace, love". And I am environmentally concious, but I love to eat meat!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

*rt* said:


> i like clean hair and shaving my legs...


here here!


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

Still listen to The Doors, The Birds and Jefferson Airplane. Smoke dope still! Actually had the longest hair in college in my 2nd year. The previous year the longest hair had long straight hair while mine was all curly. Wore a headband, looking like Tommy Chong all through school. Don't own a car.
Yet make 60,000$ a year, own my own home, and work for a muti-national chemical giant (that does kinda bug me).


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> the media got hold of something and played it out. Sort of like in "V for Vendeta".


Okie, I got it. A little slow here this morning...


----------



## DAVID J (Feb 25, 2004)

Hippie as in hip to whats cool,not a square.Nothing to do with any particular dress code.Hip to whats cool and happening,not any political affiliations.I'm hip to whats going on in the underground no MTV bullsh!t.


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, Huey Lewis seems to suggest that it's hip to be square. Guess I'm not sure what that makes him. Or me. Do I like hips? Or squares? Has anyone seriously used either of those terms in a quarter of a century? I know I don't like square hips. Round hips, big lips, and firm... That's going too far, isn't it...


----------



## 59treviso (Aug 8, 2005)

I like hippies, but I like Metallica more.
Such a conflict!:madman:


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*old hippie here*

I am a long hair, but I do wash my feet

P.S but I do maintain a good job, Pay my bills and taxes to support people on welfare...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*im seeing...*

im seeing some hippie influences. not much. its a trip to read all the stuff. and i wonder how much of our culture (American culture) will embrace bikes. for now it seems that mostly we ride as a form of recreation, and that our lives have more demanding needs, that not necessarily give us the freedom to ride. that is to more fully integrate the bike into our lives. Mostly we are working day to day, a vacation once a year or so, etc. our lives are so fast paced, so demanding, that we simply cant afford the luxury to ride a bike to work, the grocery store, or to live in a community that has a natural setting to be in that is available from the doorstep.
i think the poll states that about 20% indentify strongly enough to say that they are hippies, while 80% say not. Outside of the attempts in definition, its the personal, emotional, intraspective, the process other than what is mean, that this poll reflects.
a very interesting experience for sure.
i completly enjoy the responses.

peace......d


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I shower every day, use deoderant, shave and have short hair. Teach kids, support myself and have challanging intelectual conversations.

I have to say I find myself in the 22% who feel at home with the hippy vibe. Theres nothing I would rather be doing than walking barefoot through the grass, sunshine and love for all the brothers and sisters. Letting go of ourselves is a beautiful thing. 

It takes all the freaky people to make the beauty of the world.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

It's good to make your own decisions. But many hippies forgot responsibility. Many had/have wealthy parents to shelter them from the result of their actions.

I grew up dirt poor shi**ing in an outhouse, because my parents were hippies. They divorced when I was 10 because mom wanted running water.

I thought the whole hippie thing was cool when I was younger. But then I realized that sitting around talking about how much thing sucks isn't going to get anything done.

Hippies suck. Get a job.


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

That's funny, I could have written that. Here's how it'd look if I did:


It's good to make your own decisions, but many ******** forgot responsibility. Many had/have poor, uneducated upbringings that shelter them from the result of their actions.

I grew up dirt poor shi**ing in an outhouse, because my parents were hillbillies. They divorced when I was 12 because mom wanted running water.

I thought the whole ******* thing was cool when I was younger. But then I realized that sitting around talking about how much anyone who is not you sucks isn't going to get anything done.

******** suck. Get an education/philosophy/ethic...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Oog. said:


> That's funny, I could have written that. Here's how it'd look if I did:
> 
> It's good to make your own decisions, but many ******** forgot responsibility. Many had/have poor, uneducated upbringings that shelter them from the result of their actions.
> 
> ...


Now thats funny, I don't care who you are !:thumbsup:


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> :skep: What is a cyclist? What is a hippie? Check out www.klunkerz.com


Dude thats far out man ,I haven't seen anything of them old boys in a long time. and we were pretty much doing the same thing back in the late 60's and early 70's building tracks and dh coarses in the gully behind my buddies big sisters house, baby sitting their kids and smoking their weed And I am listening to Iron butterfly now.

Remember the first suspension bike? The old Kawasaki.my buddy actually had one back in the day and it was just the sh!t. like a two ton pogo stick now.. Its amazing how far we have came.

How about a flash back


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

37 years ago I would have said "Yes". 35 years ago I would have prefered the term "Freak". Through all the changes life has a way of giving a bigger picture, and showing me the fallicies of "Pop" or "Counter" culture. The reinvention of who we are by each new generation is the biggest detriment ever created by man and weakens us as a people with each interation. 

After a lifetime of being a student of Humanity and the Universe we must live in, I now see the reasons that tens of thousands of generations of humans developed stable traditions and revered venerated wisdom. There are no substitutes in Human experience for respect and character. Things that come from close identification with family and roots, strengthened by accountabitity, integrity and a real spirtuality from relationship with the one true God.

In no way can Sex, Drugs and Rock and Roll build a mature, caring and responsible person. But, developing a disipline towards a clear mind and strong body is a good step in the right direction. And, that is one thing Mt Biking can do. 

The one thing my jaunt through counter-culture gave me was a desire to see beyond the confines of American society. The Hippy idealism was to cast off the artifical "plastic" lifestyle that was thrust upon us. So, I devoloped the attitude of Socrates, to question everything. And, therefore find real answers. And, to seek that which is real, including, to become a real person. That is to understand and develope the person whom I am. Without pretence or ********. No games, no hype, no crap. 

I started with a full self-education of people; history, sociology, anthropology and psycology. Then went off into the mountains on my own vision quest. Took the time to see and understand all the emotions within me. The things that made me uniquely me, good, bad or stupid. And, then develope ways of incorparating them into postitive, functional traits. Instead of running from myself or covering up the hurts and failures with drug. I learned to turn it all into functional creativity. To make my dreams come true. To make my own reality. 

The most remarkable thing I found in all my studies and realizations was that man has been on this same quest since the beginning. And, has always come to the conclusion that things and the pursuit of pleasure is vanity and futile. Fulfillment comes from family, integrity and a knowledge of where you fit in God's plan. 

If there is one thing I would like to give to each of my fellow humans it is that fulfillment that makes us whole. Think about it.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

well said. i like it.
peace....d


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Sofakinold said:


> Fulfillment comes from family, integrity and a knowledge of where you fit in God's plan.


Which god?


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

Rivet said:


> Which god?


He must mean Zeus, of course, the ruler of all Gods. I'm more of an Apollo guy, myself, but the poster below seems to be more impressed by the highest of them all.


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

Oog. said:


> He must mean Zeus, of course, the ruler of all Gods. I'm more of an Apollo guy, myself, but the poster below seems to be more impressed by the highest of them all.


Ya'll know this opens a whole other can of worms. And, I have no aversion to slime or squirm. So, here goes.

Which God? Obviously,as stated, the one true God. Creator of the All Things.

I believe Zeus to be a Wannabe.- Gen 6:2 Lecher that he was.

As we should all know at this point, reality isn't real at all. Mostly space. Even in the singularity of a Black Hole or Dwarf White it "boils" down to compressed filiments of vibrational energy. - "The Theory of Everything"

The fact that heavy elements like Uranium and Radium are prevelent on this planet tells a story of cosmic recycle and rejuvenation that is beyond any concieved creation story as most understand them. (Like "Poof") Yet it must have happened to bring Humanity into existance. (Even to the reality that our planet's core must be a Uranium 235 reactor to sustain a vulcanized mantle.) A story that can be chroncalized by the decifiering of Gamma bursts. I believe the Genesis account to be a poetic, symbolized depliction of these events. And, "Gap Theory" plugs in the spiritual details of ethernal "astral" exististance and beings. A creation true story linked to the "One True God" must contain all things unknowable by human sources, cryptic, but, understandable. On the premise that all truth, scientific or otherwise, must point towards the ultimate reality of God.

That said; The crux of all stable human societies is an understanding of a spirit realm that is behind and intricate to all things in the universe. Whether it be the Eastern mystic religions, the dreamtimes of Australia, the spirit guides of the Amazon or the vision quests of the Native Americans. They all have a pantheistic understanding of our universe. With String Theory, science can now upen up to this as a real probability. And an understanding that our entire universe is only a portion of the spritual energy that God is.

There will always be those who prefer to deny any spirtual basis to our existance. And those who will be taken in by the taunts by the many lesser spiritual beings as deity that the pagans recognize.

I have come to the understanding, by personal experience and decades of study that the traditional Judeao-Christian Scriptures contain the neccesary elements to point towards the one true God. I base this on many things I see as reality beyond the possibilites of probability. First would be my personal encounter with his power. While at a time in my life when I had not even the least interest in spiritual things I made the statement that "If God were real, he'd have to do something miraculous to make me believe." And that is what he did. When at a heated encounter with some evangelicals, I said "Show me!!" God basicly "Hit" me with himself. I was given "spiritual eyes" to see the reality of other dimensions and of spiritual beings all around us. Influencing everthing people do. No drugs, No insanity or delusions. That experience started me on the education that brought me to the conclusions I've stated.

On investigating the historical one God belief. I found a link that predates Egypt and the Zatarians of Babylon. A cult of the Caldians that claimed a direct link to Adam and held to knowledge of the person of the one True God. They were known to the cities of the fertile Crest as having great powers of spiritual insight, prophesy and interpretations. Abraham came from the remnant of these people in the city of Ur. The historical accuracy of Old testiment documentation and prophetic writings is quite compelling. Down to the fact that Alexander the Great was welcomed into Jerusalem by the temple priests saying "Welcome, we have been expecting you." This was the most pivital experience of his life. So, powerful was the experience that he assembled 70 of the greatest minds of the time in Alexandria Egypt to translate the Jewish scriptures into Greek. We call the manuscript the "Septuagan" and is used today by all modern Greek scholars.

One big clincher for me has been the fact that the Jewish Bible has a numeric value to all of it's letters and words. And, that there is a code within the writings that no other text from antiquity or modern has. I't has been touted as the "Bible Code" and exploited with the use of modern computors. Basicly, the 5 books of the Torah have encoded into them the name of God, and the direction of the code pointing toward God as the center.

One big thing for me has been the whole prayer thing. If God is real he must be able to communicate with his people. I can tell you he has never left me unanswered. Just this summer he gave me a powerful reminder that he shall never leave me nor forsake me. I lost my job in May and on the the first Sunday of June I was out riding. I hit a small jump at speed. On landing, my rear wheel washed out badly sending me off the trail and into a 10" pine tree. The impact broke my hemet, dislocated my right shoulder, fractured the clavicle and scapula, and shattered 6 ribs on my right side. Both events were my own fault. It left me broken, broke and unable to meet the needs of my family. Six weeks of being an invalid took it's tole financially. When I finally gave it up to God, I walked into a thrift store and bought for $12 a pair of brand new 1985 Air Jordans, Red, White, Black, 21 years old, never been worn, in the original box with the original store tag and original store bag from Durham Sporting Goods and sold at their University Mall outlet in Chapel Hill NC. The shoes are worth over $2000. That my friends is providence and the best testimony for the One True God I can give you.

So, if being a Hippie is the throwing off of the modern materialistic world for something better, then I guess I have found it. And, it has nothing to do with long hair, smoking dope or communal living. But, a changed heart and mind and a desire to do for others without regards for myself, for I have eternal rewards I can count on.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

That is my favorite post yet.
Of all the things in my life that have remained, been fruitful, etc, its been the bike. In fact recently I've written about the time i was attending United Bike Institute in Ashland, when during a frame building class, Ron had said, "to the frame builder the bottom bracket is the center of the universe." Meaning that from that point everything else radiates outward, the downtube, seatube, etc. its a matter of 1st placing the BB in the jig, then aligning the rest of the tubes. 

that sentiment struck a chord with me and has seemed to be the core of my life. I ride bikes. Its crazy. its THE PATH for me. bikes. the irony is that its "so counter culture" to our Pop Americana way of life. Simply thru my cycling practice, I've come to a place where i spend 1/3 of my take home pay. the simplicity, the joy, the experience, the solitude, the connectedness, the vision, et al, has come from being on the bike.
thank god for bikes

peace.......d


----------

